# Maybe A "Duh" Moment?



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey all (especially Betsy),

I just saw where Betsy said a certain app caused her virus software to go off. I never even thought about this aspect of an app for my Fire HD. I don't travel, so I'm just wondering if I need to dl one, and if so, which one does everybody seem to like that's not real intrusive.

Thank you..


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Okie dokie..I see 80 views but no suggestions..lol. Thinking about the one Betsy has Trend Micro. Thanks anyway all.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I've never used one and I've never had a problem. Only occasionally use a public access, though, usually at the Dr.'s office while waiting. Don't really see the need. If you get your apps from Amazon, they're already scanned for viruses (virii?) and my home wifi point is via Verizon which has its own protection.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

The one I use is Dr.Web Light which is free. I got it in February 2012 shortly after I got my Fire (original) based on recommendations on KB at that time. It has notified me of some problems and has been unobtrusive otherwise. I have gotten a few apps from 1mobile that were not available, such as Google Earth, from the Amazon store. I have not looked at antivirus apps since then.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have used Lookout on Android devices for several years with no problems. I never really get any feedback, so it is more an act of faith than anything I can use as basis for a recommendation.

Traveling and using strange wifi can have security implications, but aren't the only way to pick up a virus. Opening email attachments or other files, and allegedly even viewing certain types of websites can create security issues.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzsmarmie said:


> Hey all (especially Betsy),
> 
> I just saw where Betsy said a certain app caused her virus software to go off. I never even thought about this aspect of an app for my Fire HD. I don't travel, so I'm just wondering if I need to dl one, and if so, which one does everybody seem to like that's not real intrusive.
> 
> Thank you..


Sorry, I just saw this (been crashing on getting a quilt done and have been on the forums sporadically). I never really thought about getting virus protection until I saw all the complaints about the one Free App of the Day. Thought I'd check that app to see what was happening based on the reviews. I've only had notifications twice...but I don't want to take any chances. As you say, I have Trend Micro and it seems to work pretty well.

Betsy


----------

